# PCB Inshore guide



## frosty20 (May 4, 2016)

any recommendations for me and my son? I'm not sure how well he would do on a deep sea trip. Thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2016)

Captain Justin Leake, super nice guy, great with kids and an awesome guide.  Several members on here have fished with him.  Google his name, he has a website.

1850 258 7780


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

I've been on several trips with Captain Greg and would recommend him! 

http://fishosprey.com/


----------



## Chris at Tech (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Captain Justin Leake, super nice guy, great with kids and an awesome guide.  Several members on here have fished with him.  Google his name, he has a website.
> 
> 1850 258 7780



This guy.  But be warned he's a famous TV star now so you should call soon


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2016)

X's 3 for Justin


----------



## RTH (May 6, 2016)

X's 4 for Justin! he provides an awesome experience.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 25, 2016)

Justin by far.  He is a great guide and will put you on fish, he has been doing it this spring even with all the freshwater in the Bays....


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 28, 2016)

Call Mickey Lott with Reel addiction charters. He has a deep water and shallow state water boat. He will put you on the fish. I highly recommend him.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 28, 2016)

Let us know how you do.  I'm interested in going too.


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (May 28, 2016)

Justin Leake or Todd Jones.  Fished with both numerous times. They both operate out of Sun Harbor.


----------



## jeremyledford (May 30, 2016)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Call Mickey Lott with Reel addiction charters. He has a deep water and shallow state water boat. He will put you on the fish. I highly recommend him.



Same here. He's a class act. Check out his Facebook he's always on the fish.


----------



## Golightly (Jun 1, 2016)

Justin Leake!


----------



## devils12 (Jun 10, 2016)

Capt. Mickey with reel addiction. We had a great time last summer with him.


----------



## Ckersey33 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Todd Jones*

We went out with Todd Jones this morning. Awesome time. Caught our limit on King Mackerel and kept on catching. We will be back for sure.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 11, 2016)

If I were you i would be flexible. Book an inshore trip but if you wake up that morning and it's 1-2's or less head offshore. You want it to be a good trip for the kid but I wouldn't necessarily write an offshore trip off. That's just my opinion.


----------

